# Mexico Wedding



## leeroix (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok. Had a lot of changes in my life recently. Moved, travelled, new job, -Finally got a real computer for the house. 
Here is one of the first from a wedding in Mexico.
I had them walk down the beach a while to get this, but I think it was worth it. Pretty crazy that the sky actually looks like that on a regular basis in some places...


Mexico by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonderful image.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 29, 2014)

Really nice. I'm guessing the rays were added in after?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice photo! The location i awesome and I'm sure they'll love it.

Just one thing though, and I might just be seeing things, but it looks like there could be some haloing around the groom's head. Not sure if it's just the sky though lol


----------



## leeroix (Jul 29, 2014)

I did add the rays, should I remove? I saw the halo as well, but its just the way the clouds and sky are behind him. -natural.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2014)

The crepuscular rays (aka "God's rays") look fairly believable with that exact type of cloud formation and low sun, but they could use a bit less definition. If you tone them down a bit, they will look REAL! It's pre-coffee here and my eyes are tired, and it looked real to me...I bought it. I LIKE the photo.

I still like theatrical wedding photos, so I do not mind the halo or the rays. In fact, I liked this photo for the theatricality of it, right off the bat.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 29, 2014)

^^Pre coffee? Its almost lunch


----------



## julianliu (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the photo more if the ray is blurred more


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> ^^Pre coffee? Its almost lunch


He's in Oregon .. the west coast .. we're on east coast time.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 29, 2014)

I really like the photo too but also saw what looked like exposure editing around his head .. or I guess haloing ..


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 29, 2014)

great image!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeroix (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, Ill tone the rays down a lil' and see what you think...


----------



## leeroix (Jul 29, 2014)

1-1 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Jul 29, 2014)

I think  #2  is better


----------



## leeroix (Oct 5, 2014)

Here are some more from the set... just grabbed a few.



_LK70502-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK71103-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK71021-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70966-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70807-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70705-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70691-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70662-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70583-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70428-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70311-low by keips66, on Flickr



_LK70236-low by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The crepuscular rays (aka "God's rays") look fairly believable with that exact type of cloud formation and low sun, but they could use a bit less definition. If you tone them down a bit, they will look REAL! It's pre-coffee here and my eyes are tired, and it looked real to me...I bought it. I LIKE the photo.
> 
> I still like theatrical wedding photos, so I do not mind the halo or the rays. In fact, I liked this photo for the theatricality of it, right off the bat.


+1 on all counts (except the pre-coffee stuff).


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

I absolutely love the staircase shot.


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice set, good job.....


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 5, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I absolutely love the staircase shot.



I thought so too.


----------

